# Monitor Power Cycling



## Anthal (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Liquid Video 17" LCD Monitor (L17LCD2), which I received as a gift last christmas (A year ago). A few days ago i went to turn it on and it went into a power cycle. It turns on, takes a second to load, shows the screen, then immediately turns off again, and repeats the process.

Somehow I got it to turn on and made a mental note not to turn it off until I could either figure out what was wrong with it, or get a replacement. This morning while getting ready for work and being way too tired, i turned it off, and once again it's stuck in it's endless power cycle.

I've replaced the power cord, and changed the plug from the surge protector to the wall.
I blew some air into the cooling vents to try and clear out any dust or dirt that may have gotten inside.
The problem happens even if the monitor isn't connected to the PC.

I'm at a loss, the monitor clearly shows a picture for the split second that it loads before shutting off again. I really don't have the funds for a new monitor and wuld very much like to use my desktop rather than my extremely old and dated laptop.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am no electronics expert but It sounds to me to be an internal fault. as your monitor has just had it's first birthday I would be contacting the suppliers and if they have a good customer service department they may still take a look at it under warrenty. It is worth a try :4-dontkno


----------

